# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  گرافیک در foxpro  تحت  Dos

## aslan

دوستان سلام

لطفا اگه کسی راه استفاده از اشکال گرافیکی در فرمهای فاکس تحت داس را میدونه منو راهنمای کنه

منظورم استفاده از foxgraph  یا چیزی مثل اون نیست
در واقع من میخوام از آرم شرکت در برنامه ام استفاده کنم  -  
اگه اشتباه نکنم به طریقی آرم را در یک فایل ذخیره میکردیم و بعد با  RESTORE  ازش استفاده میکردیم ( احتمالا در  MEM  فایل )

----------


## kia1349

گرافیک در داس تنها با استفاده از توابع نوشته شده برای این منظور امکان پذیر است
الان هم خیلی سخت گیر میاد
من اگر توی کارهام پیدا کردم برات میفرستم وگرنه ..........................................

----------


## aslan

سلام

ممنون میشم آقا کیا

----------


## kia1349

برید حالشو ببرید

----------


## aslan

سلام
ممنون آقا کیا

----------


## p_plusplus

سلام. آقا کیا منم دقیقا" می خوام همون کاری رو بکنم که این تاپیک به خاطرش باز شده . فایل شما رو دانلود کردم اما php بود و نتونستم اونو باز کنم. میشه لطف کنید و راهنمایی بفرمایید؟ ممنون.

----------


## kia1349

احتمالا اشتباه دانلود کرده اید 
این یک zip فایل است که داخلش کلیه توابع مثالها و دستورالعمل کار با آن وجود دارد

----------


## MEHRAN RAYAN

Mamnonam Az Site Ektesasi Shouma
Kheyli Be MAn khomak MIkhone
*Ya Ali*. Mehran

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> در واقع من میخوام از آرم شرکت در برنامه ام استفاده کنم  -  
> اگه اشتباه نکنم به طریقی آرم را در یک فایل ذخیره میکردیم و بعد با  RESTORE  ازش استفاده میکردیم ( احتمالا در  MEM  فایل )


استفاده همزمان گرافیک وتکست  در فاکس پرو داس ممکن نیست  یعنی نمی توانید در یک قسمت از صفحه  آرم شرکت ودر یک قسمت دیگر  تکست داس داشته باشید  ولی یک راه حل 
اینست که فونتهای کم کاربرد داس مثل کاراکتر 255را با فونت ادیتور دستکاری کنیم وبا کنارهم قراردادن انها ارم را درست کنیم نمونه اینکار را در نرم افزار دیسکت بیمه سازمان تامین اجتمایی 
(که رایگان نیز هست ) می توانید ببینید که دران آرم سازمان به این شکل درست شده است 

برای نمایش فایلهای با پسوندGIF  من چند سال پیش از یک PLB بنام  FOXGIF.PLB استفاده 
کردم که اگه اونو پیدا کردم داونلودش رو میگذارم

----------


## kia1349

البته شدنی هست ولی خیلی معمول نیست.شرکتهای انگلیسی این محیط و توابع را نوشته بودند

----------


## farazinacc

با سلام
لطفا طریقه استفاده از foxgraph رو برام توضیح بدین.
فایل GRPH_DSK.FOX.zip‏ رو دانلود کردم.چطوری اونو روی foxpro 2.6 نصب کنم و چطوری استفاده کنم .

----------

